# Djent songs in drop c?



## NickHydro

Anyone know some cool djent songs which are in drop c? Any by periphery, born of osiris or scar symmetry? 

Thanks


----------



## Isan

jetpacks was yes/ all new materials/ insomnia/ buttersnips by periphery


----------



## Lon

the hedonist by ocean within, afaik their guitarist even released a exact tab onto the internet


----------



## Ninetyfour

Don't know about djent, but I'm pretty sure Born Of Osiris' entire first album was in Drop C.


----------



## NickHydro

awesome guys thanks  that should keep me busy and in form untill my band starts to rehearse again


----------



## only6

Ninetyfour said:


> Don't know about djent, but I'm pretty sure Born Of Osiris' entire first album was in Drop C.


First and second album are entirely drop c

You can find tons of djenty stuff in drop c. Some haunted shores stuff, periphery stuff, bulb stuff is drop c. Cloudkicker is either drop b or b standard i think too, so if you were willing to go down one more step you could play that too. Plenty of other stuff I'm sure as well


----------



## teqnick

Cloudkicker is in Drop B.

I also don't see why Born of Osiris is constantly referred to as "Djent". Whatever, i'm staying out of that one.


----------



## simulclass83

teqnick said:


> Cloudkicker is in Drop B.
> 
> I also don't see why Born of Osiris is constantly referred to as "Djent". Whatever, i'm staying out of that one.


Wouldn't call Cloudkicker djent, and doesn't he use baritone tuning?


----------



## stevemcqueen

simulclass83 said:


> Wouldn't call Cloudkicker djent, and doesn't he use baritone tuning?


 
Do you consider drop B baritone tuning? That is my default tuning for my 6 string.


----------



## SilenceIsACrime

Doesn't Intervals play in Drop C? I might be wrong but I swear I heard that somewhere....


----------



## thedarkoceans

NickHydro said:


> Anyone know some cool djent songs which are in drop c? Any by periphery, born of osiris or scar symmetry?
> 
> Thanks



wut wut wut? djent and drop c? djent is just played in drop æ#!

agree on BoO.


----------



## NickHydro

thedarkoceans said:


> wut wut wut? djent and drop c? djent is just played in drop æ#!
> 
> agree on BoO.



Hehe, only got a 6 string handy atm, will be a while till my first 7 string comes in the mail unfortunately


----------



## simulclass83

stevemcqueen said:


> Do you consider drop B baritone tuning? That is my default tuning for my 6 string.


I always think of baritone tuning as B standard.


----------



## GSingleton

People consider BoO to be djent because of the bands they now and recently have associated themselves with. Also, their 2nd and 3rd album, the guitars did have a midhump in their sound. Esp on the 3rd due to their new rigs and EBMM JP 7.

Not really djent to me either but still...


----------



## teqnick

GSingleton said:


> People consider BoO to be djent because of the bands they now and recently have associated themselves with. Also, their 2nd and 3rd album, the guitars did have a midhump in their sound. Esp on the 3rd due to their new rigs and EBMM JP 7.
> 
> Not really djent to me either but still...



Ah yes, the misconceptions about something being "djent"...motherfuckers.

Oh well, regardless, I love BoO.

lastly, JP7 is a PETRUCCI sig.. John Petrucci has nothing to do with "djent"


----------



## MABGuitar

teqnick said:


> Ah yes, the misconceptions about something being "djent"...motherfuckers.
> 
> Oh well, regardless, I love BoO.
> 
> lastly, JP7 is a PETRUCCI sig.. John Petrucci has nothing to do with "djent"



We all know that bulb is in fact petrucci in disguise trying out some other styles.


----------



## only6

No one said BoO was djent in this thread, it's just something fun to play in drop c


----------



## Guitarman700

Jesus christ, here we go...


----------



## MastrXploder

I think my grandma is pretty djent


----------



## baptizedinblood

Guitarman700 said:


> Jesus christ, here we go...



*grabs popcorn*


----------



## NickHydro

only6 said:


> No one said BoO was djent in this thread, it's just something fun to play in drop c



Well I did kind of imply it in my original post I guess, so this is my fault


----------



## Leuchty

Djent or not...

I think Threat Signal is in Drop C.


----------



## GSingleton

teqnick said:


> Ah yes, the misconceptions about something being "djent"...motherfuckers.
> 
> Oh well, regardless, I love BoO.
> 
> lastly, JP7 is a PETRUCCI sig.. John Petrucci has nothing to do with "djent"




Sorry for not specifying. I meant the pickups in the EBMM JP have those midhumps I was referring to.


----------



## pstol

Isan said:


> jetpacks was yes/ all new materials/ insomnia/ buttersnips by periphery



This post was yes.


----------



## Augury

stevemcqueen said:


> Do you consider drop B baritone tuning? That is my default tuning for my 6 string.


Same here ^^


----------



## antman95

Guitarman700 said:


> Jesus christ



Djesus christ*


----------



## Levi79

I The Breather is in Drop C. Whether you'd call them djenty or not is up to you. I'd say they're guitar sound is pretty djenty.


----------



## NickHydro

trying to figure out how to embed youtube vids..


----------



## NickHydro

hmm ok lets see if this works, heres one song i learnt recently in drop c, feel free to critique


----------



## degge

CYBERSYN said:


> Djent or not...
> 
> I think Threat Signal is in Drop C.



They are. Both albums


----------

